# Any good fit experience in the bay area



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

I am having some fit issues that I have tried to correct myself only to further confuse the issue:blush2: I am looking for your recomendations on fit people (shops perhaps) that are good at what they do.


----------



## orng_crsh (Jan 8, 2007)

Give Mike Boester a try over at Bike Connection near Stanford. He's simply a great guy, experienced fitter, and also is the shop sponsor for one of the clubs in the area. I have experience with a handful of fitters and he seems to have the best intuition coupled with technique.

http://bikeconnection.net/index.cfm
2011 El Camino Real, Palo Alto, CA 94306 
Phone: 650-853-3000


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*Shaw's in Santa Clara*

I had a very good experience with Terry Shaw. I learned a lot about correct positioning and general riding.

Good luck,
G


----------



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

Check out Phil Casanta. I got fitted by Coach Phil back in 2005. I had lower back pain on long climbs. After the bike fit, the low back pain was gone. 

He provides your before and after bike measurements. My girlfriend is trying to get a bike fit with him but he's booked up for awhile. He's scheduling fittings for June at this point. If you can wait, I highly recommend him.


----------



## thesupervisor (Jan 29, 2007)

if you are near the san mateo area, cyclepath gephardt does an excellent job.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

www.revolutionsinfitness.com Curtis is a fit god.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

If money is no object, and you're in the north bay, this guy was one of the creators of the Serrotta custom formulas. He's in Fairfax, $350 for a 2.5 hour session. Most of the go-faster types in Marin have used him.

http://www.pkracing.com/index.html


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

The guys at Pacific Bike in San Francisco also can do fittings - from cursory once-overs to the full pro-level fit calculations. Nice guys too.


----------



## EpicAlmaden (Apr 17, 2007)

*Cupertino Bike Shop*

I've been recommended Vance at Cupertino Bike Shop. If I go w/ him, I'll share my experience. Does anyone else have experience with getting fit from this shop?


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

snapdragen said:


> www.revolutionsinfitness.com Curtis is a fit god.



Cant seem to get Curtis to return my calls or emails.:idea: Maybe he's too busy.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

smw said:


> Cant seem to get Curtis to return my calls or emails.:idea: Maybe he's too busy.


It's possible - it's getting closer to the AIDs LifeCycle ride - he gets really booked up. It's unusual for him not to acknowledge your messages though.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Cant seem to get Curtis to return my calls or emails. Maybe he's too busy.


I tried 4 or 5 months ago. Same experience here. Could never get hold of him, never returned calls/email, so I gave up and went elsewhere.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Dr_John said:


> I tried 4 or 5 months ago. Same experience here. Could never get hold of him, never returned calls/email, so I gave up and went elsewhere.



and where did ya go and how did it work out for you?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Well that's upsetting - I've been giving him plugs all over the place. :-(


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I've also gone to Shaw's, the bike love in that shop is contagious. I couldn't stick with the adjusments done to my bike though - too stretched out. It would've been fine for someone in racing shape - which I definately am not!


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

snapdragen said:


> I've also gone to Shaw's, the bike love in that shop is contagious. I couldn't stick with the adjusments done to my bike though - too stretched out. It would've been fine for someone in racing shape - which I definately am not!



I definately dont want that. I have back problems so I need a good fitter that understands my issues. Funny thing is Curtis approached me at a local sho, then I try and contact him and get no response at all, doesnt look good. I will try once again before I move on.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

snapdragen said:


> Well that's upsetting - I've been giving him plugs all over the place. :-(



I just scheduled with his partner and let him know that Curtis is a slacker. I have a appt monday, Ill report back after that.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I just scheduled with his partner and let him know that Curtis is a slacker. I have a appt monday, Ill report back after that.


 OK. Good deal. I'd be interested in hearing how it goes. I ended up going to Velotech Cycles in Palo Alto. Was good for a basic bike fit, but I think I need a more advanced fit. Not For racing, but to address problems I'm having with one of my knees. I was disappointed to never hear back from Curtis, because it sounded like exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Dr_John said:


> OK. Good deal. I'd be interested in hearing how it goes. I ended up going to Velotech Cycles in Palo Alto. Was good for a basic bike fit, but I think I need a more advanced fit. Not For racing, but to address problems I'm having with one of my knees. I was disappointed to never hear back from Curtis, because it sounded like exactly what I was looking for.



Well his partner answered the phone and talked to me. Gave me the # to schedule tha appt and I will see him on monday. They seem to have the same credentials and all, so Ill let ya know how it goes. I have some back and knee problems so it sounds like we have simular needs.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I just sent an email too - let's see if I hear anything.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Cool - I'll be interested to hear what he says. Honestly, Curtis has never been one to ignore folks - I'm hoping there is nothing wrong. I'm so glad you were able to reach his partner.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Dr_John said:


> OK. Good deal. I'd be interested in hearing how it goes. I ended up going to Velotech Cycles in Palo Alto. Was good for a basic bike fit, but I think I need a more advanced fit. Not For racing, but to address problems I'm having with one of my knees. I was disappointed to never hear back from Curtis, because it sounded like exactly what I was looking for.


What is included in the basic fit and in the advanced fit? How much do each cost? Thanks.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> What is included in the basic fit and in the advanced fit? How much do each cost? Thanks.


What I consider a typical basic fit is a relatively quick check/adjustment. I really hadn't had a fit since I bought the bike. I paid $75 and this took about 30 min., which I believe is pretty typical. Everything was checked. Seat was too low, which I suspected, since I had been lowering it to eliminate ITB pain. It's appropriate height range was established with a goniometer. I had the seat tilted down just a slight amount too much, we rotated the handle bars up a bit for better alignment on the hoods, and one of my STIs was angled in a bit. These were all pretty subtle adjustments, but made a world of difference. The bike feels great now, picked up some speed, etc.

Unfortunately now I've developed pain on the top of my knee cap, which is odd to me since this occurred after we raised the seat. I'm at the lower end of the appropriate height. Tried raising it further, but the ITB pain came back with a vengeance, so I lowered it back down a bit. I think and feel like my fit is pretty good, but I may have a biomechanical problem that I'm unaware of and need some one to spend a little more time helping me troubleshoot my pain.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I got an email from Curtis's Office Manager - business must be good, he didn't have one when I went. She say's he's scheduling a month out now. 

debbie at revolutionsinfitness dot com


----------



## offthefront66 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Performance Labs*

Craig Upton in Tiburon is fantastic.....check out his website http://www.performancelabshc.com/pages.php?id=51 for more details. He works with Navigators and Team Lipton and is very experienced. He uses the Wobblenaught system and I have never felt better on my bike. Balanced, powerful and comfortable.....can not beat that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Yep (Oct 9, 2006)

Performance Labs and PK Racing both sound like what I'm looking for, but PK Racing is $100 more. Are they worth it? Any one have experience with both? I'm really looking for something comprehensive. I'm looking for a fitter who can do more than shrug his shoulders and say, "try this."


----------



## offthefront66 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Performance Labas*

Yep......I can not speak for the worth of PK versus Performance however I do not think you will be dissapointed with the fitting of Craig Upton at Performance Labs. He is extremely experienced and is very detailed oriented during the fitting. He has been in the wind tunnel with many top level professionals and still treats us ordinary guys with the same enthusiasm. 
I think if you give Craig a call you will be convinced.....

Good Luck......and if you do go there tell him Craig from SLO says hi....


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

smw said:


> I just scheduled with his partner and let him know that Curtis is a slacker. I have a appt monday, Ill report back after that.



Well I had a great fit done with Garrett at Peak physical therapy in Cupertino. He also did some strength and flexability testing on me and set me up with a little exercise plan. His # is 366-1735


----------



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

offthefront66 said:


> Yep......I can not speak for the worth of PK versus Performance however I do not think you will be dissapointed with the fitting of Craig Upton at Performance Labs. He is extremely experienced and is very detailed oriented during the fitting. He has been in the wind tunnel with many top level professionals and still treats us ordinary guys with the same enthusiasm.


+1 for Craig Upton at Performance Labs. I recently got a new bike and wanted to get re-fitted. My girlfriend also was fitted by Craig recently.

I really like the WobbleNaught Fit System, which requires measuring your anatomy (distances between major joints). Based on your measurements, an ideal position on the bike is calculated. Craig sets up your bike with the ideal position and tweaks it from there... based on your comfort level, peddling mechanics and preferences. 

I prefer this more analytical approach to derive the ideal position. There's no plumb bob involved in the fit! In the end, there's subjectivity based on your input and Craig's recommendations. Craig is a really great guy with an impressive client list but provides us recreational riders great service!


----------

